# Proud Dad Part II



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Well cant believe we did it! My son scored on a nice doe the second day of bow season and has now taken his first buck on the second day of youth gun.

We started out weeks ago setting up his blind, hauling in corn, all for the hopes that I could get him a chance at a buck! Also, forgot buying a gun that would not kick too bad for him.

Yesterday was a beautiful day in the woods...no wind but also no deer. He hung in like a trooper till the very end. This morning brought much colder temps, and I just had a feeling that something would show up at the pile.

Sure enough as it began to get light.. I caught movement. I imeadetly woke him up  the deer (at that time not knowing what it was) worked his way slowly to the corn. My son (at this point super excited) lined up the scope and squeezed off a round. The .357 hit true and the buck mule kicked. He ran 40 yards and fell over.

I couldn't believe it! A doe and a buck at 5 years old!


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

congrats nice buck its an awesome felling watching it all come together for them


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Truly awesome!!! Congratulations you guys!!!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

very nice it is al down hill form here! Hopefully he will remember it. When I was kid you could hunt at 5 because you could not pass the hunters safety course. Nowadays this is possible with the apprentice license


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

offshore24 said:


> very nice it is al down hill form here! Hopefully he will remember it. When I was kid you could hunt at 5 because you could not pass the hunters safety course. Nowadays this is possible with the apprentice license


I hope he remembers it too. If nothing else we will have the pics and mount to talk about.

My kids were introduced to fishing and hunting early. I wanted to make sure they experience things alot of kids never do...and learn to appreciate all the natural resources God has given us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Spoiled rotten. Lol


----------

